# Dodge Challenger SRT-10



## Pete McKay

The winner of my "Next Build" poll was indeed the 2009 Challenger SRT-10. Funding for the project is already being set aside and the cars needed for the project will be ordered July 1st. The will include the Revell 2009 Challenger SRT and Viper SRT, there will also be a considerable amount of photo etched and wiring involved. 

This second part of the build decided which concept will be used. Currently I have two on my drawing board; one is a standard Challenger hooded vehicle with the V-10 breathing through intake boxes behind each headlight tub, the other is the SEMA Show Challenger SRT-10 which sports a Shaker style hood scope and a flat hood, available in resin through the Slixx website, with a carbon fiber decal. 



















Color has been an issue for me, while I do like the red of the SEMA car I was thinking more of something in either Plum Crazy or Sublime Green. 



















There are other colors that can be used as a "write in" but these are the two I have in stock, whatever the write in is please make it an available MOPAR color.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Oh god yes Pete, Look at that red, NO QUESTION ABOUT IT IN MY MIND.





Ian


----------



## Rondo

Didn't vote in the poll but this is the one I would've picked. That or the new Camaro ZL-1 582 cu in. 

http://image.hotrod.com/f/9201177+w750+st0/113_69_crate_camaro_zl1_z.jpg


LOL Synergy Green with Yenko SC markings maybe. But that's another thread...

That Slixx hood looks like a Six pack which is pretty cool. The Shaker looks great too, but whichever I went with I'd make sure that the ductwork could be removed to give a good view of the V-10. The Viper engine looks incredible and should be the focus of the model IMHO. But that's just me. Oh, and Sublime!!!


----------



## Whiter

The "Green With Envy" 2011 is my choice.

Whiter


----------



## Pete McKay

Since the scoop is resin it can easily be shaped to match the SEMA scoop. Maybe not exactly but close enough.


----------



## harristotle

I vote Plum Crazy. 

Don't go the shaker route with this one, I definitely agree with the statement above that the engine should be the focus.


----------



## Pete McKay

Slixx also makes a flat hood for the Challenger without the scoops. That would be a good change that would indicate a different option.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I was looking at the the 08 version of this kit in my stock pile, THERE NOT EVEN CLOSE REALLY, this kit of your has some some Wicked tricks to it, MUCH NICER IN MANY WAYS ALL THE WAY AROUND, and I love the shaker hook dude,..Aways have, Every time I see a Cuba, or something with the scoop on it or that shaker, and the hood peace rising from it, I GET A WOODIE BIG TIME,...lol..Does this come with one, OR ARE YOU ADDING ONE ? or are you just goint to scoop it like your showing here, It makes the deference, really with out a doubt...But it will be nice One way or the other as well,.....I have confidence in you Petey.





Ian


----------



## John F

I voted green


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, I don't want to even participate in your arousal there Ian, DON'T MAKE ME PULL THIS PROJECT OVER YOUNG MAN!!!

Went over to the Dodge dealership this morning and asked for an SRT-10 Challenger, the salesman sort of looked at me funny and then went to see if his manager knew of that package. Gave me time to steal a few brochures and ALMOST make it to my car before he caught me and said it wasn't available. I gave him a blank look and told him competitor X the next town over had two on their lots, I'd just go over there. He gave me his card and said they would beat their price, it might just take a week for them to get one "from stock". Now there's a guy who knows his product line. Not.

While this project is playing out I have an Internet customer that has now approached me to commission a car to be built. I've basically been given nearly a blank check to do a modern version of a front engine AA/FD, since I have both basic kits already coming I'll figure out which one of those would be a good place to start. Look for this one to kit the forum in about a month.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> LOL, I don't want to even participate in your arousal there Ian, DON'T MAKE ME PULL THIS PROJECT OVER YOUNG MAN!!!


ROFL !


----------



## Ian Anderson

....lol....pete......If you do pull over make it close to a bar Please, I may get thirsty out here, Wait a minute, ..I DONT REALLY DRINK !!,..I guess I could always start, You know they say, A real women can make you quit drinking guys,..I said, SHE BETTER BE A REAL BIG WONEN,....lol....
Better keep Driving then Pete, I should think, I WILL BEHAVE In any case Mister.......lol....
-----> Mo, your enjoying this aren't you dude.... .lol....
Did I tell you how I like a good woman, !!!!,..WELL DONE, that's how...lol...Or just easy over will do.



Hey I just got back from one of my Small excerption, just down the street a peace, This old house a older friend of mine owns, he's 77 years old,..AN OLD PILOT,.. it Hasn't been opened for the last 20 years or so...And he said something about there may be some old Model kits in there as well as some other stuff, and we looked and looked around some more, fighting off the cobwebs and dead mice on the hunt, and just before I was ready to call it quits, I FOUND THIS.... its not old I don't think, But kind of strange and cool, Its a metal body kit, not lot of parts but it is a kit, ...Put out by (JeB LTD) not sure on the year, BUT IT'S ALL THERE, a 1966 Pontiac GTO, Royal Bobcat 1:24 Scale, and a beautifully 
(Twilight Turquoise Green) paint job on it as well, I wonder if I found anything here on this guys, let me know if you know about it OR SOME ONE PLEASE,....didn't mean to Hijack here as well Pete........




Ian "Anti Woody" Anderson


----------



## 440 dakota

I know not on your list but Sema in Toxic Orange


----------



## Ian Anderson

yeah thats nice as well Ron, But that Red, I know red is kind of THE NORM as far as car kit go and all, and gets old really fast these days, But it just LOOKS RIGHT on this car,..But only with the Flat Black Offsets really..If i had the real car THATS THE COLOR I WOULD BUY, that or a DARK GLOSS Black,,...or even DARK BLUE..But Always with the Flat Black Ghost accents.








Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I like the Toxic Orange, but then again I like all things orange. I went to the University of Texas, I used to grow oranges, I just bought a Kia Soul in "Ignition", the orange color. Orange is a sort of "safe yellow". Anyone who has painted a car yellow knows how much of a problem it can be sometimes, orange on the other hand is a decent alternative. It's also a color that both the Challenger and Viper come in...


----------



## Ian Anderson

Caterpillar yellow to be exsact,.....Nice color for a Dodge,..."YEP"



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian Anderson said:


> Caterpillar yellow to be exsact,.....Nice color for a Dodge,..."YEP"
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Oh HELL no, John Deere Green. The only thing a Caterpillar is good for is turning into a butterfly and pollinating the alfalfa.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...That's funny Pete, I have a John Deere my self as you know, and I keep trying got scare it by telling I will paint it FARMALL RED if it doesn't behave,....lol..But cat yellow will do as well,....lol...


WE use to have a Great room over in Yahoo messenger a few years back, Called THAT LAZY BARN DOOR IN, I hosted a few hundred people a day IN AND OUT, day in, and Day out, for a few years there un tell I finally just let it go With tractor questions and everything else, as well as PC Problem and handing out software code and programs ALL DAY, Solving problems, I'm not set up for that on this machine anymore, BUT THATS ALL IN THE PAST NOW, I even got Engaged in the darn place, she was from NZ...lol....But it did start out as a tractor room really, a good friend of mine, Called 856-Icom was one of the main host as well along with me in Michigan, We even booted out HOWARD STERN from the room one day that popped in On his show live, and did interviews with some of the actors in the LOAD OF THE RINGS when they where filming it in Christ Church NZ, I can tell you there are a HECK OF A LOT of tractor guys out there in the world, and still are,..Comedy was my main forte but we did what ever we could to keep that small segment of world busy, that's for sure....I don't have that kind of enthusiasm anymore dude....


You know it is staring to look a LITTTE RED as well for this build mister Pete,...How much prove do you need,...lol...But for real, Do this build in any shade you like dude, The Green is not bad, would be pretty cool in it really, I will try and Paint my 40 Ford Delivery Van today as well, looks like we are talking over 80 here today, I HEAR YOU GETTING IT BAD to day, Over 100 down there in the valley ?, OR BETTER !,...get use to it mister, SUMMER IS HERE,..the first day is today...I don't like that kind of heat my self, that's why I moved to the Semi HIGH Country,..I wont live below 3000 feet now...."I LIKE THE SNOW"





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Summer....heh. 104 today in Fresno, talk to me about summer...


----------



## Pete McKay

Project is cancelled for the time being. I'll get back to it once I get other builds done.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I sure wish I could see this thing built mister, I wonted it on my shelf as well to add to my collection of other peoples builds,..lol..looks like I will have to Wait A bit longer for one of your builds Pete, that's fine, there is time, but I would hope that WILL HAPPEN SOMEDAY,!!....

I mean its not like the world will end before that happens you know , But you never know as well, So at lest post some picks of it in progress for us here when you can dude, I like to see things get the attention they started with like this pull......lol...If not, I will catch you over on face book with it Pete...NO WORRIES.





Ian


----------

